# Tuna Water or No Water??



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I had heard that when cleaning tuna it was best to avoid washing the meat off with water until right before you cooked it. I was told that it degraded the quality of the meat. I am kinda new to this and was wondering what is the general conscensus among those with more experience? :blink:


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*tuna*

that is correct treat it like beef not fish and you will be fine also blackfin dont freeze well but yft do fine if they are vacusealed.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Avoid contact with water at ALL costs. The chorine in the water degrades the meat. Unless you're going out for new tuna steaks every week, seal them up real good and enjoy for later. I personally don't like to freeze it, best eaten as fresh as possible.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Do not put ANY water on the tuna! None!! Just paper towel it dry before you vacuum seal it. Or cook it. It will turn to mush in a matter of hours if you rinse it off!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

as others said no fresh water, clean salt water is ok, but not needed if you first clean the entire fish and pat it down with a towel, then you will not need any water to cark the thing into 4 loins. That way it retains the nice red look that tuna is supposed to have, chlorine makes it look like tilapia!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I repeat! No water of ANY kind! For what you pay to go to catch that tuna, you deserve to have the highest quality meat. NO water! Pat it down dry and if you're not gonna eat it fresh, then invest in a food saver and vacuum seal it. Best money you will ever spend if you hunt or fish.

Before you cut into the fish, you can rinse the outside off to get the slime and fishbox goo off of the skin. THEN cut. But no rinsing.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. Just wanted to make sure that I wasn't mistaken.:thumbsup:


----------

